# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > System76 Support > [SOLVED] March 2012 System76 Lemur Ultra laptop

## Welly Wu

Lemur Ultra (lemu4) Modify Configuration $849.00 $849.00 Remove from Cart  Quantity: 

Base System Price $689.00
Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64 bit
5 Free GB of Ubuntu One Online Storage and Sync
14.1" 720p High Definition LED Backlit Display ( 1366 x 768 )
Intel HD Graphics 4000
3rd Generation Intel Core i5-3210M Processor ( 2.50GHz 3MB L3 Cache - 2 Cores plus Hyperthreading )
8 GB Dual Channel DDR3 SDRAM at 1600MHz - 2 X 4GB +$45.00
128 GB Crucial M4 Series SATA III 6 Gb/s Solid State Disk Drive +$95.00
8X DVD±R/RW/4X +DL Super-Multi Drive
Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6235 - 802.11A/B/G/N Wireless LAN + Bluetooth Combo Module +$20.00
No Bag
1 Yr. Ltd. Warranty and 1 Yr. Technical Support
No Canada Warranty Shipping Coverage
No donation, thank you
Sub Total: $849.00

My ASUS N61JV-X2 notebook PC's internal fan stopped working and it is overheating which causes it to cut the power suddenly and I lose my data. So, I am going to purchase a new March 2012 System76 Lemur Ultra with the above configuration today on Tuesday, June 26th, 2012 by placing my order on their website.

I plan to install Ubuntu 12.04 64 bit Long Term Support using the Alternative Installation CD-R disc. I want to enable LUKS/LVM using Advanced Encryption Standard in CBC ESSIV:SHA-256 mode at 256 bits 14 rounds cipher strength and SHA-512 bits hash algorithm. I plan to create one logical volume group with three separate logical volumes for my /root, /swap, and /home partitions. I plan to set my /root partition to 42.00 GB. I plan to set my /swap partition to 8.00 GB. I plan to set my /home partition to the rest of the free space which should be about 78.00 GB.

1. Do I need to install any special System76 software after I complete my custom installation for a brand new March 2012 System76 Lemur Ultra? If so, then what do I need and how do I do this?

2. Should I consider purchasing the Seagate Momentus XT 750 GB with 8.00 GB SLC NAND FLASH Solid State cache instead of the Crucial M4 128 GB Solid State Drive?

The reason why I pose question number two is due to the fact that I plan to download and install a lot of virtual machines. I have VM Ware Workstation 8.0.4 64 bit and I have a genuine and valid license key. I also plan to download and install Oracle Virtualbox. I want to purchase Microsoft Windows 8 64 bit Pro and Office 2012 Professional Plus 32 bit because I am going to attend Montclair State University which is one of my alma maters for their Masters of Arts in English Writing Studies degree program in January 2013. They require that I use the latest versions of Microsoft Windows and Microsoft Office according to their director of graduate school and the graduate English department. As you know, Microsoft Windows 8 will require at least 30 GB of storage space and Microsoft Office 2012 will require at least 1 GB of storage space. I also plan to install Red Hat Fedora 17 64 bit GNU/Linux. This requires at least 10 GB of storage space. There are other operating systems that I want to download and install from time to time, but I must constantly use Microsoft Windows 8 and Office 2012 all of the time every single day after Microsoft Corporation launches both software products sometime this October 2012.

This is the exact configuration:

Your Cart:
Checkout
Create Quote
Update Item Quantities
Lemur Ultra (lemu4) Modify Configuration $883.00 $883.00 Remove from Cart  Quantity: 

Base System Price $689.00
Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64 bit
5 Free GB of Ubuntu One Online Storage and Sync
14.1" 720p High Definition LED Backlit Display ( 1366 x 768 )
Intel HD Graphics 4000
3rd Generation Intel Core i5-3210M Processor ( 2.50GHz 3MB L3 Cache - 2 Cores plus Hyperthreading )
8 GB Dual Channel DDR3 SDRAM at 1600MHz - 2 X 4GB +$45.00
750 GB 7200rpm SATA Hybrid Hard Drive with 8 GB SSD +$129.00
8X DVD±R/RW/4X +DL Super-Multi Drive
Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6235 - 802.11A/B/G/N Wireless LAN + Bluetooth Combo Module +$20.00
No Bag
1 Yr. Ltd. Warranty and 1 Yr. Technical Support
No Canada Warranty Shipping Coverage
No donation, thank you
Sub Total: $883.00

There is a $34.00 USD price premium for the Seagate Momentus XT 750 GB with 8 GB SLC NAND FLASH Solid State cache.

My budget is $925.00 USD with a little bit of wiggle room, but not much. I do not want to spend more than $1,000.00 USD to replace my ASUS N61JV-X2 notebook PC.

What should I do? I must make my purchase today or else my ASUS N61JV-X2 notebook PC will fail to work properly because of overheating. It's getting pretty warm and humid during June 2012 here in West Orange, New Jersey 07052.

----------


## Welly Wu

Seagate Momentus XT 750 GB with 8 GB SLC NAND FLASH Solid State cache review:

http://www.storagereview.com/seagate...t_750gb_review

Crucial M4 128 GB SSD review:

http://www.storagereview.com/crucial..._firmware_0009

----------


## isantop

> 1. Do I need to install any special System76 software after I complete my custom installation for a brand new March 2012 System76 Lemur Ultra? If so, then what do I need and how do I do this?


Why do you need the full-disk encryption? We've seen problems with ethernet in the past when Ubuntu is installed from the Alternate CD, and I would recommend against it because of that. Furthermore, we don't support encryption, so if you install and have issues with the encryption, we can't provide help.




> 2. Should I consider purchasing the Seagate Momentus XT 750 GB with 8.00 GB SLC NAND FLASH Solid State cache instead of the Crucial M4 128 GB Solid State Drive?


I think that capacity will be more important for you in this case. The Momentus drives are excellent for helping to boost speed by a modest amount, if you want the boost, and the extra capacity will end up invaluable. The only alternative is to simply order a larger SSD, which gets very expensive very quickly.

----------


## Welly Wu

How long does the battery last?

----------


## Welly Wu

The reason why I need full disk encryption is because I understand the benefits. I have my CompTIA A+, Network+, Security+, (ISC)2 CISSP CBK, and CEH IT certifications. I chose System76 and Ubuntu GNU/Linux for its very low attack surface and I want to support your company that in turn supports Ubuntu. Technically, the Intel 3rd Generation "Ivy Bridge" Core i5-3210M supports AES-NI so I should expect 4 - 10 times hardware acceleration for Advanced Encryption Standard at the full 256 bits 14 rounds cipher strength using SHA-512 bits hash algorithm.

Tell me specifically what you mean by problems with the Ethernet when Ubuntu is installed using the Alternative Installation CD. I need to know as your customer.

I have installed Ubuntu using the Alternative Installation CD-R on many different notebook PCs and none of my friends ever had a problem with Ubuntu or encryption. In fact, Ubuntu implements cryptography just as well as Microsoft Windows 7 with Bitlocker and Bitlocker to Go or Apple does with Macintosh OS X Lion 64 bit with FileVault 2. They all use AES 256 bits in CBC mode 14 rounds cipher strength.

I understand if you do not offer help for the cryptography part, but I am excellent when it comes to key management. I use KeePass 2 and LastPass Premium.

I chose the Crucial M4 128 GB SSD. That's my final decision and it is included in my order.

What else do I need to know about the Alternative Installation CD-R regarding your System76 Lemur Ultra?

----------


## Welly Wu

I asked the same questions directly to System76 and I got my answers from a support technician. I can go ahead and proceed with my custom installation using the Alternative Installation CD-R without any expected problems or issues on my brand new System76 Lemur Ultra notebook PC.

Here is what I have learned today about System76:

1. Customer service and technical support are the gold standard. Someone who works for System76 will respond to your questions, comments, concerns, and they will work with you to help you solve problems. They promptly answer questions thoroughly with detailed useful information. They have an excellent support system to respond to each customer's needs.

So far, so good.

2. Their products are highly competitive in terms of features, capabilities, performance, and pricing. System76 is highly aggressive when it comes to attracting new customers like myself. I simply could not find a similar configuration from Dell, Apple, ASUS, Hewlett Packard, Acer, Lenovo, MSI, or any other computer company that sells directly to customers. Take a look at my former configuration that I posted. That is an excellent price quote for the components. As of Tuesday, June 26th, 2012 at 2:23 PM EST, I simply could not find anyone else that can beat System76 by offering a similar configuration at the same or lower price. I have done my homework and I have done my research and I am sure.

3. System76 supports Ubuntu. I have found Ubuntu to be the best general purpose GNU/Linux distribution and I am comfortable using it. By supporting System76 with my money, I support Ubuntu as well.

I know that I can expect a reliable, stable, and very fast notebook PC that runs the latest version of Ubuntu in two weeks from today. Buying a certified Ubuntu notebook PC takes the hassles out of installing Ubuntu on another computer. It is also less expensive. I get support and help for 1 year. I can choose to buy another year of support if I contact System76 directly although I am fairly certain that I won't need it because the product is so good.

I am the one who is responsible for providing support for my family and friends. My friends downloaded and they installed Ubuntu on their computers because of me. I am expecting a positive user experience with my brand new System76 Lemur Ultra notebook PC. If that does indeed prove to be true, then I know a few much wealthier friends of mine that might become future System76 customers based on what I have to tell them about the company and their products.

I could have done business with ASUS again. However, the time has come for me to embrace System76 as an Ubuntu GNU/Linux supporter and specialist.

I am confident that I will love my new computer. It will put me through my masters degree program for the next two and a half years without problems. My main concern is paying for Microsoft Windows 8 Pro 64 bit and Office 2012 Professional Plus 64 bit this fall 2012. I understand Microsoft products very well and I do not plan to install them bare metal on any computer with my data on it. The risks are too great. However, if I can get away with my existing copy of LibreOffice Writer and perhaps Microsoft Office 2010 Professional Plus 32 bit Service Pack 1 using my Codeweavers' CrossOver for Linux 64 bit version 11.1.0, then that is what I plan to do to put myself through graduate school.

The best thing is that I know my data is extremely safe and secure with a fully hardened Ubuntu custom installation by following the security stickies here in Ubuntu Forums. Had I purchased a traditional notebook PC running Microsoft Windows 7, the cost structure involved would be too great for me to manage over the next three years. System76 caters to Ubuntu fans on a budget that still demand high performance across a variety of features and capabilities.

----------


## Ubun2to

The only difference between the laptop I just ordered and the one you just ordered is that mine has a 60 GB SSD and I got an extra battery.
I would apply for student discounts from Microsoft. You can get some pretty good savings (if you're actually a student, of course-otherwise you could get in a heap of trouble).
Anyway, the world needs more Linux specialists. I applaud you in your efforts to spread Ubuntu. Keep up the good work!

----------


## joe4ska

I just purchased the Lemur and am using it now. I opted for the i7 upgrade, 8GB ram and 128GB Crucial SSD. I get 3.5 hours - 4.25 (max) battery life. You may experience better life with the i5 processor as it's lower wattage.

If you reinstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS just be sure to download and install the most recent System76 driver http://knowledge76.com/index.php/System76_Driver.

I actually decided to switch to Ubuntu Studio because I prefer XFCE and all the graphics, media tools that come with it. So I did a clean install added the S76 drivers and everything works perfectly as it did when I received it from System76  :Very Happy:

----------


## Welly Wu

I am going to buy a second year warranty for $100.00 USD and I am going to buy 16.00 GB of dual-channel DDR3 1,600 MHz SODIMM SDRAM by the end of this summer 2012. I need 16 GB of RAM to run Microsoft Windows 7 64 bit Home Premium Service Pack 1 in a 64 bit 64.00 gigabyte with 8 GB of RAM Oracle Virtualbox guest virtual machine. I have to use Microsoft Windows 7 every single day at Montclair State University and I am applying for on campus housing and a meal plan so I plan to live on campus while I study for my masters degree. This System76 has got to last me for the next 2.00 years. I will not abuse it like I did with my ASUS N61JV-X2 notebook PC. I will take very good care of it and I will baby it with kid gloves.

My custom System76 Lemur Ultra will be delivered this Thursday, July 5th, 2012. I will be the only one at my home to sign for the package and to receive it. It will take me about 4 hours to do my custom installation and to harden Ubuntu completely. It will take 3 - 4 reboots to make the changes take into effect.

I will write a complete review by the end of Summer 2012 just in time for the back to school shopping season. I took a course in business writing at Montclair State University.

----------


## Welly Wu

Corsair Vengeance 204 pin DDR3 PC-12800 1,600 MHz 16.00 gigabytes SODIMM SDRAM:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...=ATVPDKIKX0DER

This is what I am getting this Friday, July 6th, 2012 from Amazon. I am also going to contact System76 this Friday, July 6th, 2012 at 10:00 AM EST to pay for my second year warranty for my custom Lemur Ultra notebook PC.

I am going to have a near top of the line custom System76 Lemur Ultra notebook PC.

My next goal is to order the custom power tip for my Energizer XPal Energi to Go XP18000:

http://www.energizerpowerpacks.com/us/products/xp18000/

http://www.energizerpowerpacks.com/us/tipfinder/

http://www.energizerpowerpacks.com/u...-for-life.html

I ordered a SE Compass Digital Caliper from Amazon to make precise measurements of the outside diameter, inside diameter, length, and width of the System76 Lemur Ultra power adapter tip. I should have it by the end of this month.

----------


## Welly Wu

Montclair State University has no official plan to support Microsoft Windows 8. I purchased Microsoft Windows 7 64 bit Home Premium Service Pack 1. I am going to use Oracle Virtualbox to install Windows 7 64 bit into a 64 bit 64.00 gigabyte guest virtual machine. It is going to be a tight fit, but it will be super fast and reliable. I have Microsoft Office 2010 Professional Plus 32 bit Service Pack 1. I also have a lot of Windows software.

My System76 Lemur Ultra will arrive tomorrow by 1 PM.

----------


## Welly Wu

I got my System76 Lemur Ultra this past Thursday. I have been very busy for the past two days downloading and installing software. I finished the major work toward that end by installing a bunch of software applications for both Ubuntu 12.04 64 bit Long Term Support and Microsoft Windows 7 64 bit Home Premium Service Pack 1. I still need to enter the registration code for my Super Anti-Spyware Professional since I activated it too many times in the past in Microsoft Windows 7 64 bit Home Premium Service Pack 1. Otherwise, I am pretty much done.

System76 confirmed that there is a bug regarding the Intel HD Graphics 4000 and the Linux kernel that causes my computer to freeze randomly. I have been added to the list of affected users and computers. They are working to fix this problem. So far, my computer has frozen up on me three separate times in two days. I am confident that System76 will resolve this problem.

I placed my Amazon order for Corsair Vengeance PC3-12800 1,600 MHz 16 GB dual-channel DDR3 SDRAM. It will be delivered to my home next Wednesday.

I have a pretty nice System76 Lemur Ultra. Most people would not mind to have my specific configuration.

This is the best computer company that I have ever dealt with in the past two years and this is the best computer that I have ever owned and it happens to be one of my more affordable computers in over two years. My ASUS N61JV-X2 notebook PC cost me $1,500 USD while my System76 Lemur Ultra will cost me just under $1,100 USD. It is much more powerful and faster along with being lighter and more portable.

The keyboard and touch pad are really nice. My System76 Lemur Ultra stays cool to the touch all of the time and the fan never turns on except during boot up. Otherwise, it stays quiet and cool all of the time. The keyboard has large keys which make typing accuracy really high. The keys are soft and springy and they are responsive. This is by far the best keyboard that I have ever used in over two years. The touch pad is kind of odd. It is integrated into the computer and it is kind of hard to tell where the touch pad is located. However, it is very smooth and effortless in usage. It is highly accurate and responsive. I can execute three finger gestures and events smoothly in Ubuntu. I also have a Logitech Wireless Touchpad and an ASUS BX700 Bluetooth laser mouse. I find that the touch pad is adequate, but I prefer my Logitech Wireless Touchpad because it is bigger and smoother and it can execute four finger gestures and events. I can move the Logitech Wireless Touchpad to anywhere on a desk.

This computer resists finger print smudges nicely. The palm rest is large and it makes typing and using the touch pad comfortable. It stays cool to the touch even under stress such as installing Microsoft Windows 7 64 bit Home Premium Service Pack 1.

I am going to take my new System76 Lemur Ultra to the West Orange Public Library to test it to make sure that it will work with a public 802.11 G Wi-Fi network. I have WiTopia personal VPN basic and PRO services so I have an encrypted and secured tunnel connection.

The performance and speed of my System76 Lemur Ultra is unbelievable. This is by far the fastest computer that I have ever owned in over two years. Pound for pound and dollar for dollar, it is the best value and it offers the highest performance of any computer that I have ever used in over two years.

It is really light weight and portable. I can slip it inside my Microsoft Messenger 17" messenger bag quite easily and comfortably. It feels so light weight and portable. I no longer get strain by carrying it around anymore.

The Crucial M4 128 GB SATA-III 6 GB/s SSD is really fast. I am getting around 545 MB/s read speed whereas my previous ASUS N61JV-X2 notebook PC with the older Intel 2nd Generation X25-M 160 GB SSD only got 36.8 MB/s read speed. I can cold boot in 7 seconds. I can reboot in 15 seconds. I can shut down in 9 seconds. This happens every single time.

These are my random first impressions thus far. I am really happy that I bought a System76 Lemur Ultra. The company stands behind their products 100 percent. They are highly responsive to every single question and issue that I have brought up on their website using their ticketing system.

I bought a second year warranty for an extra $100 USD. I want to protect my investment as this will put me through graduate school.

Otherwise, I am a very happy and satisfied System76 customer. This is the best computer company and the best computer that I have ever had the pleasure of owning in over two years.

----------


## Welly Wu

Buying a brand new System76 Lemur Ultra saved me time and hassles which I would have spent trying to get Ubuntu installed on another computer certified for Microsoft Windows 7 or Apple Macintosh OS X. This has been the easiest way for me to continue to use Ubuntu in a stress free manner. It was definitely worth the price and the wait.

----------


## Welly Wu

I just finished installing Microsoft Windows 7 64 bit Ultimate Edition Service Pack 1, Microsoft Office 2010 Professional Plus 32 bit Service Pack 1, and all of my purchased Microsoft Widows 7 software applications including Symantec Norton 360 version 6, Super Anti-Spyware, WinPatrol PLUS, Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware, Acronis TrueImage Home 2012 Plus Pack, Adobe Flash, Reader, Shockwave Player, and Air, Oracle JDK 7 and FX, JRE 7, and Macecraft Software jv16 2012, Driver Reviver 2.1, Intuit Quicken Deluxe 2012, VS Group Revo Uninstaller Pro, QFX Software KeyScrambler Premium, and that's about it for now. I purchased quite a number of eclectic Microsoft Windows 7 software applications as you can see for yourself. I have the best in breed Microsoft Windows 7 security software applications designed for high security, privacy, and safety.

Running Microsoft Windows 7 64 bit Ultimate Edition Service Pack 1 in an Oracle VM Virtualbox 64 bit 50.00 GB guest virtual machine is faster than when I had Microsoft Windows 7 64 bit Home Premium without Service Pack 1 pre-installed on my ASUS N61JV-X2 notebook PC 22 months ago! My System76 Lemur Ultra is really really fast!

Next Wednesday, my Corsair Vengeance PC3-12800 1,600 MHz 16.00 GB dual-channel DDR3 SODIMM SDRAM will be delivered to my home in West Orange, New Jersey 07052. This is special RAM. It is capacious and it is high speed. It is also compatible with my System76 Lemur Ultra. This will give my laptop kick *** speed and performance along with rock solid stability and reliability. I verified that it is compatible with a System76 support engineer.

My second year warranty will go into effect early next week with System76.

I have a terrific custom System76 Lemur Ultra notebook PC. This is my dream system and it became a reality for me. I am going to baby it with kid gloves. Most of my work will be to study for the Graduate Record Examination and to do academic research on the Internet along with typing Microsoft Word 2010 documents for the next 2.5 years. That is pretty light weight work and it places a low amount of stress on my computer. I wanted to buy a more feature rich and highly capable laptop PC than I actually needed just in case.

This is highly affordable. My custom System76 Lemur Ultra is less than $1,070.00 USD in total even with the add-on purchases. I may decide to purchase a second Lithium Ion 6 cell 4400 mAh 48.84 WHr battery for $105.00 USD this Christmas 2012 just before I move to Montclair State University to pursue my Masters of Arts in English Writing Studies degree program while living on campus in Upper Montclair, New Jersey 07043. It costs a few hundreds of dollars less than my ASUS N61JV-X2 notebook PC which I spent $1,500.00 USD to purchase and it is miles ahead way better. It also weighs 1.5 pounds less and it is easier to carry around even with a full messenger bag. I carried all of my electronics and accessories to the West Orange Public Library and it weighed at least 2 pounds less than when I had my ASUS N61JV-X2 notebook PC.

System76 is a great company. Now, I know why so many people rave about this company and their products. I am definitely going to purchase another System76 laptop PC in April 2014 when Canonical releases Ubuntu 14.04 64 bit Long Term Support.

I have never had such a good computer in my life.

----------


## Welly Wu

System76 responded to my support ticket today regarding the random freezes and lockups on my brand new System76 Lemur Ultra. They advised me to select the precise-proposed updates repository and download Linux kernel 3.2.0-27-generic. I did this and I rebooted my computer. Now, it is rock solid and stable. I do not get any more random freezes, lockups, or slow downs whatsoever. I reported this problem to them less than three days ago and they fixed it today. This is great service and support and this is the reason why I purchased a second year warranty from System76 for my Lemur Ultra.

This is solved.

----------


## Welly Wu

I got my Corsair Vengeance PC3-12800 16.00 GB 204 pin dual-channel SODIMM RAM from Amazon via the US Postal Service a few minutes ago. I installed it and it works perfectly with my custom System76 Lemur Ultra. Everything is much faster and the performance has gone up considerably. I am going to dedicate 4.00 GB of RAM for my Microsoft Windows 7 64 bit Ultimate Edition Service Pack 1 guest virtual machine in Oracle VM Virtualbox now.

----------


## Welly Wu

Lemur Ultra (lemu4) Modify Configuration $849.00 $849.00 Remove from Cart Quantity: 

Base System Price $689.00
Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64 bit
5 Free GB of Ubuntu One Online Storage and Sync
14.1" 720p High Definition LED Backlit Display ( 1366 x 768 )
Intel HD Graphics 4000
3rd Generation Intel Core i5-3210M Processor ( 2.50GHz 3MB L3 Cache - 2 Cores plus Hyperthreading )
Corsair Vengeance 16 GB Dual Channel DDR3 SDRAM at 1600MHz - 2 X 8GB +$120.00
128 GB Crucial M4 Series SATA III 6 Gb/s Solid State Disk Drive +$95.00
8X DVD±R/RW/4X +DL Super-Multi Drive
Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6235 - 802.11A/B/G/N Wireless LAN + Bluetooth Combo Module +$20.00
No Bag
2 Yr. Ltd. Warranty and 2 Yr. Technical Support
No Canada Warranty Shipping Coverage
No donation, thank you
Sub Total: $1,100.00

----------


## Ubun2to

My new laptop arrived today. It is going to be a gift to myself for my birthday (July 17th-ONLY 6 DAYS AWAY!) Here are the specs:

Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64 bit
14.1" 720p High Definition LED Backlit Display ( 1366 x 768 )
Intel HD Graphics 4000
3rd Generation Intel Core i5-3210M Processor ( 2.50GHz 3MB L3 Cache - 2 Cores plus Hyperthreading )
8 GB Dual Channel DDR3 SDRAM at 1600MHz - 2 X 4GB
60 GB Intel 520 Series SATA III 6 Gb/s Solid State Disk Drive
8X DVD±R/RW/4X +DL Super-Multi Drive
Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6235 - 802.11A/B/G/N Wireless LAN + Bluetooth Combo Module
Lemur Ultra (lemu4) Extra Li-ION Battery - 6 Cells 48.84 WH
1 Yr. Ltd. Warranty and 1 Yr. Technical Support

I just can't WAIT to open the box. The packaging alone says a lot-I can't hear ANYTHING inside there if I shake it (but, of course, it has weight, so I know there is actually something in there).

----------


## Welly Wu

I hope that you will love your System76 Lemur Ultra. I certainly do love mine.

One other thing that I forgot to mention is the screen hinge design. It is a simple hinge that is very sturdy and durable. Opening the lid and closing the lid can be done with one hand. It is a very smooth and fluid motion. My previous ASUS N61JV-X2 notebook PC had angled hinges which I thought were delicate and prone to breakage. My brand new System76 Lemur Ultra has a much simpler and much more reliable and durable hinge design. It makes me feel better knowing that it won't give me any problems over the next two years.

Adding the Corsair Vengeance PC3-12800 204 pin dual-channel DDR3 16.00 gigabytes of SODIMM RAM really boosted performance by at least 10 percent. Now, my System76 Lemur Ultra is rock solid stable, reliable, dependable, and durable. It is also extremely fast and the performance is top notch. I am getting 4 hours and 10 minutes of battery life on a single full charge of the Lithium Ion 6 cell 4400 mAh 48.84 WHr battery. I also have an Energizer / XPal Energi to Go XP18000 lithium polymer battery that works with my System76 Lemur Ultra, but I only tried it once. I use the LiteOn power adapter that came with my computer most of the time.

This Christmas 2012, I am going to purchase a second Lithium Ion 6 cell 4400 mAh 48.84 WHr battery from System76 for $105.00 USD. I want to make sure that I have everything that I will need before I move on campus at Montclair State University to pursue my Masters of Arts in English Writing Studies degree program for the next 2.5 years.

System76 is a great computer company. They stand behind their products and services 100 percent. It gives me great comfort knowing that I have a two year warranty and technical support. I can simply contact System76 when I run into a problem especially if I decide to upgrade to a newer version of Ubuntu 64 bit in the future.

Finally, I am still debating whether I should stick with Ubuntu 12.04 64 bit Long Term Support release or if I should continue to upgrade to a newer Ubuntu version every April and October of each year. In the past, I have chosen to upgrade continuously every six months in April and October, but I have made it a point to do a clean installation of a LTS release on my previous ASUS N61JV-X2 notebook PC. Overall, I am happy with Ubuntu 12.04 64 bit Long Term Support as it is extremely reliable and stable along with being quite fast and it offers high performance. However, I like to stay up to date with hardware and software technologies because I am an enthusiast. I am expecting new software security features and capabilities along with improvements and fixes to be included with future Ubuntu releases and this is the primary reason why I choose to upgrade every April and October of each year. For example, Canonical plans to add new features and enhanced capabilities for the new Heads Up Display in future Ubuntu releases. I find myself using this new HUD feature quite often as it saves me time, but I also find that the current version is somewhat lacking. Its fuzzy matching search capabilities are not accurate and precise enough for me to find it truly useful. It is rather limited in its current version and it needs to adapt itself to a wider array of software applications in order to be more useful. Finally, HUD does not work with third-party, closed source, proprietary software applications.

I am glad that I pretty much stuck with the default configuration for Ubuntu. I did not need to modify Ubuntu extensively in order to get my software applications to work properly especially with specific software products and services that I subscribe to such as Spotify or WiTopia personal VPN PRO or CrashPlan+ home unlimited plan. With the sole exception of the Linux kernel 3.2.0-26 generic bug regarding the Intel HD Graphics 4000 GPU, this has been a much easier and simpler Ubuntu user experience for me now that I have my custom System76 Lemur Ultra. This has saved me a lot of hassles and problems related to installing Ubuntu on a notebook PC that is certified to run Microsoft Windows. It has made my life much less stressful and I have been able to continue to study and prepare for my Graduate Record Examination and work on my graduate application to Montclair State University with fewer disruptions as a result.

I know that my future replacement notebook PC will be another System76 laptop PC. This company deserves a look and consideration if you are in the market for an Ubuntu powered computer.

----------


## Welly Wu

Another positive feature about my System76 Lemur Ultra is the fact that it has wide viewing angles. I can clearly see the screen off-axis and the image dos not wash out. Text remains pin sharp and colors don't fade or wash out. I can see the screen at up to 178 degrees to the left or right and it looks beautiful and clear. I don't think that this is IPS technology, but it is similar. This is the best screen display that I have seen with my own eyes in over two years. My ASUS N61JV-X2 notebook PC had a horrible and cheap TN screen that limited viewing angles up to 45 degrees off axis. It was really bad and it was much more expensive than my System76 Lemur Ultra. The screen is a real gem.

----------


## Ubun2to

> Another positive feature about my System76 Lemur Ultra is the fact that it has wide viewing angles. I can clearly see the screen off-axis and the image dos not wash out. Text remains pin sharp and colors don't fade or wash out. I can see the screen at up to 178 degrees to the left or right and it looks beautiful and clear. I don't think that this is IPS technology, but it is similar. This is the best screen display that I have seen with my own eyes in over two years. My ASUS N61JV-X2 notebook PC had a horrible and cheap TN screen that limited viewing angles up to 45 degrees off axis. It was really bad and it was much more expensive than my System76 Lemur Ultra. The screen is a real gem.


Sounds great-my laptop had to be within 5 or 10 degrees of my line of vision to get a good picture (awful for playing video games).

----------


## Welly Wu

Are you talking about your System76 Lemur Ultra or an older laptop?

----------


## Ubun2to

> Are you talking about your System76 Lemur Ultra or an older laptop?


My old Dell.

----------


## Welly Wu

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...A2L77EE7U53NWQ

I am going to purchase a Lexar Professional 400X 128 GB SDXC UHS-I card from Amazon this Monday. It should be delivered by this upcoming Friday to my home.

I will have 10.00 terabytes of high speed storage capacity in my bedroom by the end of next week.

I confirmed with System76 that my Lemur Ultra (lemu4) will be compatible with the Lexar Professional 400X 128 GB SDXC UHS-I card.

So, my price went up to $1255.99 USD. My next purchase will be a second Lithium Ion 6 cell 4400 mAh 48.84 WHr battery this Christmas 2012 from System76. The price will go up to $1360.36 USD by the end of 2012.

----------


## Welly Wu

Sorry, the total will go up to $1,384.38 USD by the end of 2012.

I am an English masters degree candidate not a math major.

----------


## Welly Wu

Scratch the Lexar Professional. I am not going to get it.

I am going to purchase my System76 Lemur Ultra second Lithium Ion 6 cell 4400 mAh 48.84 WHr battery for $104.34 USD tomorrow. I should receive safe delivery of my battery by this upcoming Friday. I need this second lithium ion battery.

----------


## Welly Wu

I bought my System76 Lemur Ultra (lemu4) lithium ion 6 cell 4400 mAh 48.84 WHr battery yesterday. It will be delivered to my home this Friday, July 27th, 2012 by UPS. This will mean that I have 3 external batteries for my System76 Lemur Ultra (lemu4). So, I have 14 hours of battery life in total. I usually plug in to an AC outlet most of the time.

----------


## Welly Wu

My Crucial m4 128 GB SSD died today.

I contacted System76 and I am still within my 30 day grace period. I chose the advance replacement. System76 will ship me a conventional 750 GB 7,200 RPM hard disk drive to my home in West Orange, New Jersey 07052 by tomorrow and I will get a RMA and return shipment label to send them my dead Crucial M4 128 GB SSD back to them.

I chose to downgrade to the 750 GB 7,200 RPM hard disk drive because I need more storage capacity. 128 GB is too small for my needs. I chose not to get SLC or MLC NAND FLASH technology for my replacement disk drive because it is more expensive and I am getting a $45.00 USD refund credited back to my MasterCard Debit card by doing this advance replacement with System76.

Hard disk drive technology is very mature. Hard disk drives will last for several years before they eventually fail. They are very cheap and they are reliable and they provide an enormous amount of storage capacity for very little money.

I was not convinced that the Seagate Momentus XT 750 GB with 8 GB SLC NAND FLASH Intelligent Cache was the right choice for me. It is more expensive than the Crucial M4 128 GB SSD and it only provides a modest improvement in speed at a high cost.

I am glad that System76 is taking care of me as their customer. They are a reputable company.

This was my fault. I was converting an Oracle VM Virtualbox 4.1.18 .VDI disk image to VM Ware Workstation 8.0.4 64 bit .VMDK file and I ran out of disk space which caused my System76 Lemur Ultra to freeze and lock up. I cold booted and it gave me a warning that I was entering low resolution mode. Then, it froze up on me again. I cold booted a third time and my Crucial M4 128 GB SSD died. My Aptio BIOS can not find it under SATA Port 0, 2, or 4. Mark Hoffart confirmed that it is dead and it needs to be replaced.

So, this is what I have chosen to do.

I am going to re-install Ubuntu 12.04 64 bit Long Term Service from scratch when I get my conventional 750 GB 7,200 RPM hard disk drive using the Alternative Installation CD-R disc. I am going to enable full-disk encryption using LUKS/LVM and AES CBC ESSIV:SHA-256 at 256 bits 14 rounds and SHA-512 hash algorithm. I am going to set a 12 GB /root partition and a 8 GB /swap partition which should leave me with 730 GB /home partition.

I am going to copy my music, movies, magazines, pictures, and PC games to my conventional 750 GB 7,200 RPM internal hard disk drive. It will contain all of my confidential data.

It will be much slower, but I don't mind at all. I am getting a $45.00 USD refund which will be greatly appreciated.

This will mean that I have 10.378 terabytes of high speed storage capacity in my bedroom. That is a lot of storage capacity. Most of my external storage devices use Super Speed USB 3.0 technology and I only have a Seagate FreeAgent Desk 1.50 TB USB 2.0 hard disk drive that is considered to be legacy technology.

I told my best friend what happened today. He agrees with my decision.

I still support System76 all the way. They are a great company that takes care of their customers.

----------


## jakobcreutzfeldt

An 8gb swap partition is probably overkill. Since you already have a lot of RAM, you probably won't swap very much at all. 1-2gb should be sufficient (you could even get away without a swap, if you want)

----------


## philbert

I had concerns about SSD's  reliability in addition to capacity when I ordered my GazP7. Especially since I am planning to virtualize Windows 8 and other Linux Distros in addition to the Ubuntu host. So I went with the 750 non-hybrid drive. 

I did build a  Windows 8 RC VM with Virtual Box. And it is running with acceptable performance.

----------


## Maien

So do you guys not recommend SSD?
I will buy LemU4 soon with the following configuration:

Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64 bit
5 Free GB of Ubuntu One Online Storage and Sync
14.1" 720p High Definition LED Backlit Display ( 1366 x 768 )
Intel HD Graphics 4000
3rd Generation Intel Core i7-3610QM Processor ( 2.30GHz 6MB L3 Cache - 4 Cores plus Hyperthreading ) 
16 GB Dual Channel DDR3 SDRAM at 1600MHz - 2 X 8 GB 
512 GB Crucial M4 Series SATA III 6 Gb/s Solid State Disk Drive
International UK Keyboard Layout - Including Pound, Euro, and Alt GR keys ( ETA August 13th ) 
8X DVD±R/RW/4X +DL Super-Multi Drive
Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6235 - 802.11A/B/G/N Wireless LAN + Bluetooth Combo Module 
Lemur Ultra (lemu4) Extra Li-ION Battery - 6 Cells 48.84 WH 
Extra AC Adapter - 90 Watt - For Intel Core i7 CPU's 
1 Yr. Ltd. Warranty and 1 Yr. Technical Support

I will use it for work, which involves coding numerical equations and dealing with/manipulating huge amounts of data. With 2D and rarely 3D simulations.  So I need it to be powerful. 

I thought SSD is much reliable than conventional Hard Drives, no?

Please let me know what you think of my configurations & if there're any tips or pieces of advice, then that's really appreciated.

----------


## Welly Wu

Don't get the Crucial M4 SSD. Get the Intel Cherryville 520 SSD. Intel SSDs are the most reliable and productive in the entire SSD industry. Go to http://www.storagereview.com to learn more reviews about SSDs.

Otherwise, you are better off with a conventional 750 GB 7,200 RPM hard disk drive. It will not fail on you during the time that you will need to use it. It is reliable technology and it is considerably cheaper.

Whatever you do, do not get the Crucial M4 SSD. If you suddenly turn off the power on your computer because it locked up or it froze, then it could die on you. Linux kernel 3.2.0-26 generic has a bug with the Intel HD Graphics 3000 and 4000 that causes lockups and freezes. You will need to upgrade to Linux kernel 3.2.0-27 generic to fix this bug.

I need a high storage capacity in excess of 500 GB. 750 GB is good for me. I plan to copy my music, magazines, pictures to my conventional 750 GB 7,200 RPM hard disk drive. This will cost me 370.00 GB.

I decided not to go with the Alternative Installation CD-R. I am going to use the regular Ubuntu 12.04 64 bit Long Term Service LiveCD. I don't want to remember an extra password to unlock my computer at boot up. It's a hassle for me. I will simply encrypt my home folder and my swap partition. I will do a custom partition in which I specify an 8 GB /root partition and a 2 GB /swap partition and a 740 GB /home partition. I don't need more than 2 GB /swap partition because I already have 16 GB of PC3-12800 SODIMM RAM which is a lot of RAM.

Don't get the Crucial M4 SSD. They are not nearly as reliable as the Intel Cherryville 520 SSDs. You get what you pay for most of the time in this world. I should have paid extra for the Intel SSD, but it is out of my budget right now. I can't live with just 120 GB. It's way too small.

Hard disk drives still have useful applications. They are cheap, reliable, and they provide a lot of storage capacity, but they are slow especially 5,400 RPM hard disk drives. Life is full of compromises. I am getting an upgrade in terms of storage capacity by switching to the 750 GB 7,200 RPM hard disk drive, but I am downgrading in terms of speed and performance although 7,200 RPM hard disk drives are 25 percent faster than 5,400 RPM hard disk drives and they are considered to be performance hard disk drives.

Hopefully, System76 will get the RMA number today and they will ship out my conventional 750 GB 7,200 RPM hard disk drive via UPS overnight so that I will get my second lithium ion battery and my hard disk drive tomorrow. If that is the case, then I will be busy this weekend. If not, then I will have to wait until next Monday.

----------


## Welly Wu

I spoke with the product key activation department at Microsoft Corporation yesterday and I explained the same situation to them. She told me that I will have to re-purchase another genuine product key for Microsoft Windows 7 64 bit Ultimate Edition Service Pack 1 if both my RAM and hard disk drive changed in my computer configuration because that represents a significant change in hardware specifications. I can not afford to do this.

So, I decided to change my advanced replacement order. I told System76 to ship me a replacement Crucial M4 SATA-3 128 GB SSD and I asked them to do this via UPS Overnight if possible.

Personally, I have no other choice in this matter. Microsoft Corporation told me that I will have to keep my previous configuration intact or else I will have to purchase another genuine product key.

As you can see, Microsoft Corporation locks people into their hardware and software technologies. They do not allow for freedom of choice. Montclair State University requires that I use Microsoft Windows 7 64 bit and they only offer support for Windows 7 32 and 64 bit.

----------


## jakobcreutzfeldt

> I will use it for work, which involves coding numerical equations and dealing with/manipulating huge amounts of data. With 2D and rarely 3D simulations.  So I need it to be powerful. 
> 
> I thought SSD is much reliable than conventional Hard Drives, no?
> 
> Please let me know what you think of my configurations & if there're any tips or pieces of advice, then that's really appreciated.


Both SSDs and HDDs have their strengths and weaknesses. Both of them, of course, have limited lifespans. The common understanding is that SSDs have a shorter lifespan (measured in terms of reads and writes), however things are improving in that regard so I don't know if that is still true or not. Perhaps someone has done a real-life test of it? SSDs have a finite number of read/writes that they can handle (don't worry, it's a very large number). Nevertheless, there are certain steps one can take to lengthen the life of an SSD in Linux by minimizing read/write activity, such as mounting disks with the "noatime" flag in /etc/fstab. As with anything involving your disk with all your important data, it's best to research all of this thoroughly and, of course, keep backups of your data.

HDDs, on the other hand, are susceptible to physical damage, which is even more important in a laptop. Remember that, unlike anything else in the computer aside from the fans, you're dealing with a mechanical device. Accidents like some impact (dropping) could cause serious physical damage to the disks. Laptop harddrives of course have many features which minimize these possibilities, but it's important to keep this in mind. Also, I *believe*  that HDDs are considered to generate more heat than SDDs but I may be wrong with that.

Since they both have their physical limitations, I think at this point the decision mainly boils down to whether you want more space (HDD) or more speed (SDD). Once you make that decision, you should then just do your research and know what to expect with the drive you chose, and how to mitigate the risks. 

It should be noted, too, though that if you have the option (and the money) you can put both an HDD and an SDD in your computer, relegating big files (say, /home) and (maybe) heavily accessed files like system logs (/var/log) to the HDD while keeping everything else on the SDD. This way you get the best of both worlds: tons of storage space, and that oh-so-speedy system performance.

----------


## Welly Wu

Maien:

I would highly recommend that you purchase at least a two year warranty and technical support contract from System76.

You live in the United Kingdom so this is going to be more expensive for you than me. If something goes wrong as it did in my case, you will need System76 to authorize returns to manufacturer and repair or replacement services for broken products. You intend to use it for heavy duty purposes which means that it will have a shorter useful service life and it will be under greater computational stress. For instance, my previous ASUS N61JV-X2 notebook PC's internal fan died and it was out of warranty so I decided not to fix it by sending it back to ASUS. I know that extended warranties and technical support contracts are not sexy, but they are very helpful. You are going to spend a lot more money on your System76 Lemur Ultra than me so I would recommend these options:

2 - 3 year warranty with technical support
Intel Cherryville 520 SATA-III 6 GB/s 480 GB Solid State Drive.

That should pretty much do it for your needs.

As for me, I am going to call System76 at 10:00 AM EST and I will speak with Mark Hoffart to notify him of the change to my advanced replacement. Hopefully, he can still ship it to me UPS overnight and I can get both the lithium ion battery and my Crucial M4 128 GB SSD tomorrow. That is a big if at this point as he has not received the RMA code for my previous request for the 750 GB 7,200 RPM hard disk drive.

Again, Microsoft Corporation is forcing my hand on this matter. They recently adjusted their policy for Windows Vista and 7 to force people to re-activate their product keys if two or more components change in terms of PC hardware which means that customers have to rely on the good graces of Microsoft Corporation to permit re-activation or not. In my case, they will not authorize it because it is not certified to run Microsoft Windows 7 64 bit.

----------


## Welly Wu

My brand new replacement Crucial M4 2.5" MLC NAND FLASH SATA-III 6 GB/s 128 GB Solid State Drive shipped from System76 this past Thursday. It is currently in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania right now. UPS will deliver it to my home in West Orange, New Jersey 07052 this Monday by 01:00 PM EST. This is the usual time when UPS delivers packages to my home.

This is what I have finally decided: stick with the default settings. Install Ubuntu 12.04 64 bit Long Term Service using the standard default configuration settings which means an 8 GB /root and another 8 GB /swap partition. This will leave me with 112 GB for my /home partition. I am going to encrypt my /home and /swap partitions using AES CBC ESSIV:SHA-256 at 256 bits 14 rounds and SHA-512 hash algorithm.

I have a LibreOffice Writer document containing specific software applications that I need to install and instructions on how to configure everything.

I also have another LibreOffice Writer document with my custom Uncomplicated Firewall configuration. I am going to allow specific ports through TCP and UDP incoming traffic and I will permit all outgoing traffic to simplify my security configuration. Simpler is better and more reliable.

This should take me 3 - 6 hours to complete on Monday. When I am done, I am going to just leave things well alone.

I am not going to upgrade to another newer Ubuntu release until Ubuntu 14.04 64 bit Long Term Service is released.

I am going to avoid upgrading to Microsoft Windows 8 64 bit Pro and Office 2013 Home Premium or Professional Plus 64 bit.

Linux assumes that you know exactly what you are doing.

If it is not broken, then don't try to fix it.

I have learned my lesson and it cost me a broken Crucial M4 128 GB SSD and it cost me 6 days of downtime.

System76 is a really good company. I got immediate help and support right away as soon as I reported the problem. They were patient with me and they were flexible with me. I feel better knowing that I am still within my 30 day grace period and I also have a 2 year warranty and support contract. I know that System76 will be there for me until Ubuntu 14.04 64 bit LTS is released and I know that they will be there for me to back me up 100 percent until I earn my masters degree.

I plan to purchase a second System76 thin and light notebook PC with a built-in 8X Super-Multi DVD/CD burner optical drive. I don't know if System76 will have an Ubuntu Ultrabook available in April 2014, but if they do, then I will investigate it and weigh my options carefully.

System76 is the best computer company that I have ever dealt with in my entire life. They are there for their customers no matter what happens.

Again, this was clearly my fault. If I did not try to mess around with my Oracle VM Virtualbox guest virtual machine, then everything would still be okay. I would have finished studying for my ETS Revised GRE by now.

Today, I paid $175.00 USD to register and schedule my ETS Revised GRE. I am going to take it between September 10th - 20th, 2012. I expect to do extremely well on the writing and verbal sections.

Let me tell you the truth: this Crucial M4 128 GB SSD is the secret sauce that makes my System76 Lemur Ultra (lemu4) just fly at supersonic speeds. Storagereview.com gave it their editor's choice award and I can see why now. It is wicked fast. There are hardly any delays whatsoever.

I got my second Lithium Ion 6 cell 4400 mAh 48.84 WHr battery delivered to my home today from System76 via UPS. I have not tested it yet, but I am sure that it will work properly. Now, I got 3 batteries that gives me 14 hours of juice.

----------


## Welly Wu

I got it by 10:00 AM EST. I got my brand new replacement Crucial M4 2.5" SATA-III 6 GB/s MLC NAND FLASH 128 GB Solid State Drive. It works. Everything works right out of the box again. My System76 Lemur Ultra (lemu4) is really fast once again. I optimized my Crucial M4 SSD to reduce disk writes and I turned on TRIM support and I enabled nodiratime, noatime, and discard. I also turned on a temporary /tmp folder as my RAM disk. It's really lightning fast right now.  System76 totally backed me up 100 percent here even though it was my fault. I am glad that this happened within my 30 day grace period. I still have a 2 year warranty and technical support contract.  If it is not broken, don't fix it.

----------


## Welly Wu

I just wanted to add to my thread that my System76 Lemur Ultra (lemu4) has particularly excellent sound quality. I connected my Grado SR-60i and Sennheiser HD-650 headphones directly to the headphone output jack and the sound quality is pristine. I also have the following audio components:

NuForce uDAC-2 HP 24 bit 96 kHz USB 2.0 DAC and headphone amplifier
Resolution Audio Opus 21 CD Player, Power Center, Extra Sources, and S30 power amplifier
Ray Samuels Audio Emmeline HR-2 headphone amplifier
Balanced Power Technology BP. Jr. II Ultra with Signature Upgrades
Balanced Power Technology 9 gauge Litz AC cord
Cardas Golden Reference Interconnects, Power cord
Cardas Headphone Replacement Cable
Cardas Clear Serial Bus (USB 2.0) Type A to Type B cable
DNM Reson DIN -> RCA cable
Grado SR-60i headphones
Ultimate Ears Ue-10 PRO custom in ear monitors
Sennheiser HD-650 headphones
$11,650.00 USD

So yes, I do know good sound quality when I hear it. Pristine clarity, high resolution, and neutral sound character best describe the built-in audio sound quality of my System76 Lemur Ultra (lemu4).

I am listening to WQXR 105.9 FM New York City classical and opera music at http://www.wqxr.org website and the sound quality is perfectly decent with a 128 kbps live stream. It makes using my computer enjoyable to listen to the finest classical and opera music at any time for free.

I also have 332.60 GB of music in mostly .FLAC loss less audio files from 16 bits up to 24 bits resolution and 44.1 up to 192 kHz sampling frequencies. I can listen to my System76 Lemur Ultra (lemu4) and I can experience spectacular sound quality and fidelity when I listen to my private music library in my bedroom at my home. I connect a USB 2.0 cable between my System76 Lemur Ultra (lemu4) to my Resolution Audio Opus 21 music system. This yields the very finest sound quality.

I am very happy with my System76 Lemur Ultra (lemu4) notebook PC. I am glad that I took the risk to purchase it. I highly recommend System76 to fellow Ubuntu enthusiasts.

----------


## Welly Wu

http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/06/11-t...s-running.html

I just applied some of the tips and tricks in this guide to speed up my Ubuntu 12.04 64 bit Long Term Service GNU/Linux on my System76 Lemur Ultra (lemu4) and it worked. My notebook PC is much faster now especially with preload and using all of my cores during startup and moving my /tmp to my RAM. I also downloaded and I installed pantheon desktop environment. I also re-adjusted swapiness down to 10 from 60.

I love it!

Try some of these tips and tricks on your Ubuntu 12.04 64 bit LTS. You will notice a big improvement in speed and performance after a single reboot!

----------


## Welly Wu

http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2012/01/ho...u-booting.html

This focuses on boot up times. I am going to try it now.

----------


## Welly Wu

Now, my System76 Lemur Ultra (lemu4) and Ubuntu 12.04 64 bit Long Term Service is running at blazing fast speed and performance. It is unbelievably fast and responsive right now. I am getting maximum speed and performance. These tips and tricks made a big difference.

I highly recommend that other Ubuntu 12.04 64 bit LTS users implement these tips and tricks immediately. You will see a massive improvement in speed and performance after one single reboot.

My computer was fast right out of the box, but now it is a speed demon.

----------


## Welly Wu

I am thinking about purchasing a Seagate Momentus XT 750 GB with 8 GB SLC NAND FLASH SSHD to replace my Crucial M4 SATA-III 128 GB SSD. I know that it will work with my System76 Lemur Ultra Thin (lemu4) notebook PC and Ubuntu 12.10 64 bit. Does anyone else have a similar configuration to the one that I have including the Seagate Momentus XT SSHD? How is the reliability and the performance? My research indicates that it can offer quasi SSD performance at a fraction of the cost while offering a tremendous increase in total disk capacity. I use VM Ware Workstation 9.0.1 64 bit and I find that I am creating and using a lot of guest virtual machines lately. I want to install and use Red Hat Fedora 64 bit, PC-BSD 64 bit, OpenSuSE 64 bit Tumbleweed, Qubes-OS 64 bit, and Microsoft Windows 8 Pro 64 bit along with Microsoft Windows 7 64 bit on a single volume. I already have Microsoft Windows 8 Pro 64 bit in a 64.4 GB VMDK file along with other related files in my Virtualbox VMs folder. I copied it onto my Crucial M4 SATA-III 128 GB SSD and I now have 25.6 GB of available disk space.

What do you think that I should do?

----------


## isantop

> I am thinking about purchasing a Seagate Momentus XT 750 GB with 8 GB SLC NAND FLASH SSHD to replace my Crucial M4 SATA-III 128 GB SSD. I know that it will work with my System76 Lemur Ultra Thin (lemu4) notebook PC and Ubuntu 12.10 64 bit. Does anyone else have a similar configuration to the one that I have including the Seagate Momentus XT SSHD? How is the reliability and the performance? My research indicates that it can offer quasi SSD performance at a fraction of the cost while offering a tremendous increase in total disk capacity. I use VM Ware Workstation 9.0.1 64 bit and I find that I am creating and using a lot of guest virtual machines lately. I want to install and use Red Hat Fedora 64 bit, PC-BSD 64 bit, OpenSuSE 64 bit Tumbleweed, Qubes-OS 64 bit, and Microsoft Windows 8 Pro 64 bit along with Microsoft Windows 7 64 bit on a single volume. I already have Microsoft Windows 8 Pro 64 bit in a 64.4 GB VMDK file along with other related files in my Virtualbox VMs folder. I copied it onto my Crucial M4 SATA-III 128 GB SSD and I now have 25.6 GB of available disk space.
> 
> What do you think that I should do?


The thing about the hybrid drives is that the performance is inconsistent. It will offer SSD performance on files that are cached on the SSD, but other files will take as long as a regular hard drive.

----------


## Welly Wu

Thank you for your honest opinion and experiences with it. It's because of you that I decided to re-install Ubuntu 12.10 64 bit without resorting to full-disk encryption. I only encrypted my /home folder and my /swap partition. I really do love both my Crucial M4 and OCZ Vertex 3 SATA-III 6 GB/s 128 and 120 GB Solid State Drives. They are wicked fast! I can get a tremendous amount of work done in a relatively short period of time and they are super reliable and durable. I take care of my System76 Lemur Ultra Thin (lemu4) notebook PC, but I do travel to many different locations with it inside a messenger bag. It's nice to know that it can handle the rougher treatment.

----------


## Welly Wu

I watched a lot of YouTube videos and I read a lot of PC reviews about the Seagate Momentus XT 750 GB SSHD and I am not impressed. On Microsoft Windows 7 64 bit, it will save about 12 - 15 seconds from the boot time and about 10 - 12 seconds from the shut down time. That's it. It still takes 28 seconds to cold boot and that's after at least 4 reboots have cached into the 8 GB SLC NAND FLASH.

It's not nearly as fast as my Crucial M4 SATA-III 128 GB Solid State Drive regardless of the operating system being used.

I can cold boot Ubuntu 12.04.1 64 bit LTS in less than 9 seconds and that's after I installed most of my essential and premium software applications.

I can shut down in less than 12 seconds most of the time.

I am not going to purchase it. I'd rather purchase something else, but it definitely will not be a Seagate Momentus XT SSHD.

----------


## Welly Wu

Hitachi is selling a 2.5" 9.5 mm 1.00 TB SATA-II 3 GB/s 7,200 RPM internal notebook PC hard disk drive for $89.99 USD from J&R Music World & Computer World with free shipping and no New Jersey sales tax. It is priced $20 USD less expensive than it's regular MSRP because Christmas is coming in a few days from today.

I am seriously thinking about getting it today or tomorrow. It uses the new 4K Advanced Format and I know that Ubuntu 12.04.1 64 bit Long Term Service will be compatible with it. My System76 Lemur Ultra Thin (lemu4) notebook PC is compatible with it.

I was wondering if I should get it or not.

My other choice is to purchase very fine men's jewelry including a ring and a bracelet for my Christmas gifts this 2012.

What do you think?

----------


## Welly Wu

I decided to get some fine men's jewelry including a bracelet, necklace, wrist watch, and two rings. I figure that will last me much longer than a 1 TB laptop hard disk drive.

----------

